# New Beer Option



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

At the risk of sounding like it's that important in my life







, I wanted to know if any of you beer drinkers out there have discovered the greatest thing since sliced bread.

As a pool owner and an Outbacker, it's highly important to consider safety when drinking.

Enter: Plastic bottles.

We just discovered these this summer. As we use our boat a lot while camping, it beats the heck outta drinking from a can







and when we're not camping, it saves the pool and deck from becoming dangerous. Also, they're lighter (and each one is 16 oz. instead of 12 and they're about .50 cheaper than a glass bottle six-pack).

Now, other than Coors Light and Bud Light (and, I'm assuming Coors and Bud), I don't know if anyone else is making these little gems, but I for one am sold!

Oh, some people say they don't stay cold as long but to combat that problem, I use a bottle hugger/coozie (you know the ones with the drawstring or zipper). Frankly, I'm not a sipper







but if you are, this would fix that issue.

Anyone else on to these beauties?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I've been camping with the plastic beer bottles for years now. The larger size and wide mouth are a great combo.

For the pool it's either cans or a nice import (from bottle) poured into one of those frosty mugs. ummmm.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Never seen beer in a plastic "bottle". However, I've had plenty of Mikes from a plastic bottle.

Which beer mfg are using plastic?


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Coors Light 18 pack with a liner for a built in ice chest. A little more money but you do get 160z, when it comes to beer more is better.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

My DW buys the Miller Lite brand. Not necessarily my favorite but it will do.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

campmg said:


> My DW buys the Miller Lite brand. Not necessarily my favorite but it will do.


You had me until the it will do part. LOL
















MaeJae


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Coors Light? We've been getting water in plastic bottles for years!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Lots of resorts that sell beer poolside sell in plastic. I've seen most of the big brands at these places. Oh yeah, I've seen them at the ballpark too.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

First off beer is never off topic.

I have had the plastic bottles and you are correct, all the taste of the glass bottles without the breaking problems.

And I have never had problem with beer getting warm while I am drinking it!!!!

Gary


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Not sure this will ever come in plastic...









One of my personal favorites.

If you can find it, this is a great beer from a small brewery in Texas: Shiner


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> First off beer is never off topic.
> 
> I have had the plastic bottles and you are correct, all the taste of the glass bottles without the breaking problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Scrib said:


> Coors Light? We've been getting water in plastic bottles for years!


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

Many golf courses also sell beer out on the course in plastic bottles. As a matter of fact, this past Monday my foursome had Michelob Golden Draft Light, Bud, and Grain Belt Premium all in plastic bottles. Not staying cold as long as glass has never been a problem with my foursome but I do still prefer beer from a bottle.

By the way, for those who haven't tried it, give Grain Belt Premium a try some time. Flows down real smooth. Or Leinenkugel's Red is simply delicious as well. I could go on and on but these are two of my favorites.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Veek said:


> By the way, for those who haven't tried it, give Grain Belt Premium a try some time. Flows down real smooth. Or Leinenkugel's Red is simply delicious as well. I could go on and on but these are two of my favorites.


Leinenkugels







Brewed in my home town. Gotta love that Leinies!

Costco usually has Miller products in the 16oz bottles, if you have one near you. It's the "$300. store" as Oregon Camper calls it! He's got that right!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> My DW buys the Miller Lite brand. Not necessarily my favorite but it will do.


You had me until the it will do part. LOL
















MaeJae 
[/quote]

Touche.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Most of the Bud products come in plastic and the ones that don't, will be soon. A friend of mine works for bud and makes at least one delivery to my house a month







great for poolside as you said... umm.....I think if you are paying attention to the container that your beer comes in....you need to drink alot more


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Never had beer in plastic except for those dribbling plastic cups you get when you have a cheap kegger!









Will have to try it.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> First off beer is never off topic.
> And I have never had problem with beer getting warm while I am drinking it!!!!
> 
> Gary


Thats because you drink them fast Gary









Don


----------



## LILLUKIE (Jan 10, 2005)

Has anybody picked up Bud Light in the aluminum Bottle? I think theres a double wall for a little insulation. That's my flavor so I like them. They had them in green for St. Paddy's Day in Syracuse. There in blue now.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I haven't seen them yet Paul

Don


----------



## Dupper (Jul 19, 2006)

Yep, had the blue alum bottles down in Florida in June. It was nice, but still prefer the glass. I had the plastic bottles at the ballgame and I did like them. If they are in the stores, I will buy plastic. It is safer and with little one's running around, I don't want them to accidently break one and then have a cut.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Dupper said:


> Yep, had the blue alum bottles down in Florida in June. It was nice, but still prefer the glass. I had the plastic bottles at the ballgame and I did like them. If they are in the stores, I will buy plastic. It is safer and with little one's running around, I don't want them to accidently break one and then have a cut.


What are the little ones doing running around with beer bottles


----------



## Dupper (Jul 19, 2006)

> What are the little ones doing running around with beer bottles
> 
> Good one, gotta teach'em early.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The first time I saw these plastic beers...it was at an NFL game. (Monday Night Football....yeeeehaw!)

The beer tastes great. No real difference that I can taste. I prefer bottled beer...and this is handy for campgrounds, tailgating, and other places that glass is taboo.

A great addition to beer drinking.

(of course...this is coming from someone who would drink beer from a dog dish if need be)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I think it is safe to say we don't NEED a special reason to enjoy a cold brew but these plastic "bottles" will sure help out in certain places.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

7heaven said:


> Not sure this will ever come in plastic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow another Pilsner lover. I lived 15 months in the Czech Republic and that by far is my favorite beer.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Scrib said:


> Coors Light? We've been getting water in plastic bottles for years!










*LMAO!*









"New Beer Option, Is beer really and truly off-topic?"

The real question is: Is beer really an option? I say Nay Nay!... It's a requirement!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Coors Light? We've been getting water in plastic bottles for years!










*LMAO!*









"New Beer Option, Is beer really and truly off-topic?"

The real question is: Is beer really an option? I say Nay Nay!... It's a requirement!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

I agree Doug! I'm the beer drinker in the family (DH doesn't like it)...so these things, while exciting to me, don't get a lot of airplay at home.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 25, 2006)

7heaven said:


> Not sure this will ever come in plastic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shiner Bock Worth the trip to Texas. . . . Send some to Michigan.


----------

